

Ask HN: Best way to programtically convert html -- pdf - kuwachi

So far I know of wkhtmltopdf and phantomjs.  Are there any others in the market I might be missing?
======
stevekemp
A lot of this will come down to your environment, if you can use PDFLib, etc.

Me? When I needed this last for generating printable/downloadable invoices in
PDF I used the system binaries "html2ps" & "ps2pdf". Not ideal. But certainly
good enough.

------
zrail
The very best way to convert HTML to PDF is using PrinceXML[0]. It's a
commercial product but by all accounts it is completely worth the money.

[0]: <http://www.princexml.com/>

------
strick
I've used htmldoc <http://www.htmldoc.org/> for this and it has worked well
for simple pages.

------
danielwozniak
<http://www.reportlab.com/>

------
datr
wkhtmltopdf (<http://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/>) is a cool little project
which uses the webkit rendering engine to generate the pdf.

